

Ask HN: Sites like HN in other languages? - donw

The best way to boost reading skill in a second language is to chew through material, which is a lot easier if you've got material that you're interested in.<p>After seeing the thread about similar sites to HN (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3734303), I started wondering if there are similar sites for speakers of other languages?
======
donw
I'll start with my Japanese contribution:

<http://www.venturenow.jp/> is the closest thing I've found for Japan; it's
more like a news site than HN, though, and I'm really looking for a discussion
site.

Anything in Mandarin, German, or Spanish?

